# kAW FS SERIES ENGINE



## co1615 (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about Kawasaki's FS series engines? The company I work for is testing a couple and I wanted to get some lierature on them. Kawasaki's site only mentions them under the warranty section.

Thanks,
Trent


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

They run those engines on a lot of commercial lawn mowers.

If a bunch of punk teenage grass cutters can't kill them I'd say they're a pretty decent motor.

We have several of them on mowers here, they run just fine, no problems after a bunch of hours of hard work.


----------



## co1615 (Dec 30, 2009)

The 2 we are testing are 16 & 18hp on a Field & Brush mower. I ran the 16 today with the snow thrower attachment and seemed to have plenty of power.


----------

